# 942 connections



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have tried to install a 942. Called Dish to activate, and keep getting an error that there is a problem with one of the switches. I spent several hours on the phone with technical support Saturday. 

Before installing the 942 I had a single tuner DVR in my den, a dual tuner 322 in the master bedroom operating the tv there and in another bedroom (B2), and a single tuner in an upstairs bedroom. When I installed the 942, I moved the single tuner DVR to the upstairs bedroom, the single tuner from the upstairs bedroom to B2, and used the line from the den and the master bedroom for the 942. Any advice as to what I have done wrong. I even switched the lines so I had the two lines originally feeding the 322 feeding the 942, and got an error message saying the feed had to be from the same satelitte. I really don't want to pay Dish $99.00 for an install. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## rockitman (Jun 22, 2004)

gbp672003 said:


> I have tried to install a 942. Called Dish to activate, and keep getting an error that there is a problem with one of the switches. I spent several hours on the phone with technical support Saturday.
> 
> Before installing the 942 I had a single tuner DVR in my den, a dual tuner 322 in the master bedroom operating the tv there and in another bedroom (B2), and a single tuner in an upstairs bedroom. When I installed the 942, I moved the single tuner DVR to the upstairs bedroom, the single tuner from the upstairs bedroom to B2, and used the line from the den and the master bedroom for the 942. Any advice as to what I have done wrong. I even switched the lines so I had the two lines originally feeding the 322 feeding the 942, and got an error message saying the feed had to be from the same satelitte. I really don't want to pay Dish $99.00 for an install. Thanks for your help!!


Do the other satellite receivers in your house see the switch correctly, when you have the 942 hooked-up?

What kind of switch's are you using and what kind of LNB's (legacy, DishPro or DishPro Plus) do you have? We really need to know these things before we can help you with your problem!

rockitman


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

The other receivers work fine. One feed in the 942 works. It is a Dish Pro and quad switches. The Dish tech had me hook up the 322 in place of the 942 and run a switch test and they both checked out ok.


----------



## rockitman (Jun 22, 2004)

gbp672003 said:


> The other receivers work fine. One feed in the 942 works. It is a Dish Pro and quad switches. The Dish tech had me hook up the 322 in place of the 942 and run a switch test and they both checked out ok.


Okay...good! That was going to be my next suggestion. Anyway, have you tried just hooking up only one input to the 942 instead of just two? In other words, take the separator out of the equation.

When I installed my 942 a few weeks back, I had to run check switch about four times before it finally saw all three slots (61.5°, 110°, 119°). Have you done this yet????

rockitman


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

No, I will try this tonight.

What is a switch, where is it located, and what does it do? I have only had a satellite for a year, and don't know all the terminology.

Thanks


----------



## rockitman (Jun 22, 2004)

gbp672003 said:


> No, I will try this tonight.
> 
> What is a switch, where is it located, and what does it do? I have only had a satellite for a year, and don't know all the terminology.
> 
> Thanks


The multiswitch is located between your dish and satellite receiver. It switches between the different satellites, depending on how many satellites you are looking at. (i.e. 110°, 119°, 61.5°, 121° & 148°).

To see what the 942 'thinks' you have, do the following steps:

1. Press MENU
2. Select System Setup.
3. Select Installation
4. Select Point Dish. 
5. Select Check Switch to display the Installation Summary screen. The Installation Summary screen tells you if you are receiving signals from the satellites and which multi-switches you have installed, if any.

What multiswitch does this screen show that you have?


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks,

When I run the check switch test on the 942 it says I had a quad switch on the feed it recognizes. When I run a check switch test on the 322 is see's both feeds and both have quad switches. I have traced the cable from the satellite to each receiver and do not see a switch. I am beginning to wonder if this is my problem. The 322 has worked perfectly for the last year. Is it possible for it to work without a switch?


----------



## rockitman (Jun 22, 2004)

gbp672003 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> When I run the check switch test on the 942 it says I had a quad switch on the feed it recognizes. When I run a check switch test on the 322 is see's both feeds and both have quad switches. I have traced the cable from the satellite to each receiver and do not see a switch. I am beginning to wonder if this is my problem. The 322 has worked perfectly for the last year. Is it possible for it to work without a switch?


Yes...it will work without a switch, depending on what kind of LNB you have on your DISH. When you look at the LNB that is mounted on your DISH, can you tell us what the black background label says on it? i.e. DishPro Plus (DPP) or DishPro? How many DISH's do you have mounted and what kind are they? (i.e. DISH 500, DISH 300 or a Superdish)


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

The LNB doesn't have a label. It has digital LNB on it, it is a dual LNB. I have one Dish 500 dish.

rockitman,
I on of your earlier replies you said to hook up only one feed to the 942 to take the separator out of the equation. Should I just use one satelitte feed to the separator and the go out from the separator to the tow satelitte inputs on the 942? I have been using two satelitte feeds to the 942. 

Thanks
Tim


----------



## rockitman (Jun 22, 2004)

gbp672003 said:


> The LNB doesn't have a label. It has digital LNB on it, it is a dual LNB. I have one Dish 500 dish.
> 
> rockitman,
> I on of your earlier replies you said to hook up only one feed to the 942 to take the separator out of the equation. Should I just use one satelitte feed to the separator and the go out from the separator to the tow satelitte inputs on the 942? I have been using two satelitte feeds to the 942.
> ...


Hook it up the same way you hooked up the 322. Did you use the separator with the 322 or did you have two single lines?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

gbp672003 said:


> The LNB doesn't have a label. It has digital LNB on it, it is a dual LNB. I have one Dish 500 dish.


It is not a "dual," per your check switch screen it is a Quad.

Single - LNB for 1 satellite, 1 output
Dual - LNB for 1 satellite, 2 outputs, same size as a Single
Twin - 2 LNBs for 2 satellites, built-in switch, 2 outputs, in a 6" wide assembly
Quad - 4 output version of a Twin

You do have a switch, it's built-in with the LNBs. Either version should work fine, if there's no *dp* logo it is legacy. Which outputs run to the 942? Perhaps it is being extra finicky and wants to be connected to 1&2 or 3&4.


> Should I just use one satelitte feed to the separator and the go out from the separator to the tow satelitte inputs on the 942? I have been using two satelitte feeds to the 942.


Use the 2 feeds. The DP Separator requires a DishPro Plus switch such as the DPP44 or DPP Twin.


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

I just read in the reviews posted here"DBSTalk First Look: In-Home DVR-942 Review, PDF Format " that the 942 needs to be connected to the 1st and 4th output on the LNB, if you have a quad LNB. it appears I have a quad LNB from the last reply. My satelitte was install a year ago the lines are buried. How do I figure out which ones are the 1st and 4th output in the house. I have access to all 4 feeds, should/can I do it by trial and error, or is there an easier way.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

gbp - I don't know if that still applies or not. If it does, you're probably in for some trial and error.


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

Finally got it working. Hooked it up again last night, did the check switch test, it found both switched, acquired the satelitte and downloaded the program information. Everything works perfectly so far. Thanks to everyone for your help. Not sure exactly what fixed it, but I can now cancel my $99.00 install scheduled for tomorrow.

Thanks to all!!!


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

My 942 is on the 3 & 4 outputs on the quad. 

I had a similar issue installing my 942. It would only pass the check switch on one input. After playing roulette with the cables, I finally got a check switch to work, but then I noticed days later that one of my other receivers lost its signal. Until last night I've lived without the use of that receiver other than the stored DVR programs. I finally had time to diagnose and it turns out that output 1 on the quad is shot. 

After a call to Dish, they are sending me a replacement LNB. Hopefully problem solved.

So I'm not sure the 1 & 4 applies anymore.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The port position restriction should NOT apply any longer.


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well it worked for a while, came home from a weekend at the beach and discovered tuner 2 was not working. Ran a check switch test, same problem as before it does not recognize second feed. Hooked the 322 back up (again) and both feeds work fine. Called an talked to someone at tech supprot, and they suggested I reset the 942 back to factory specs and try again. The 942 froze during its initial software download (which I told tech support the first time I called them) and they now seem to think this will fix my problem. I scheduled a service call anyway, I can aways cancel. Anyone have any thoughts on the software being my problem. It worked great (according to my son) until Monday.
Thanks


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Switch to dishpro like a dp twin and a dpp44 and your problem should go away. It seems that the older legacy gear causes some problems for newer recievers. there are posts on here about sw21s and other legacy type setups casusing similar problems to what you experience. i would buy a dptwin and a dpp44 for your setup. If you have 148 or 61.5 also you will still be fine with the dpp44, but may need a dp dual to add it to the mix.

jon


----------

